# MoCA Test Failure Samsung RVU



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

We've got a "DirecTV Ready" Samsung TV that can see my Genie HR54 as an RVU but every time I try to add it as a new location it gives me the "MoCA test failure" error after entering the PIN. 

I don't have any genie minis, so all my other Whole Home locations are HDDVRs, connected via coax. 

Is there any workaround to get this up and running with the built-in client?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Are you using a DECA to connect to the TV, or ethernet?


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

TV is connected via ethernet to the same network as all of my receivers. We have Whole Home.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You MUST connect the TV using a broadband DECA adapter in order to pass the test. Once you pass the test you can leave the DECA or go back to Ethernet. There is no work around to cheat this test.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

Confused. How do you hook DECA to TV? There isn't a DirecTV input. Sorry, maybe I'm just being super dense.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Deca is a device that your directv coax connects to on one end and the other end is an Ethernet port that should be directly plugged into the RVU tv. 

And you also need have an RVU client activated on your account.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

Does the HR54 count as a "client" or do you have to have a Genie mini somewhere? (All our connected receivers are DVRs; no minis.)

We have the DECA system, but have never used it because it seemed to screw up our home network. I'm reading on other forums that you can activate the built-in RVU if you pass the MoCA test and then remove the DECA (see: https://forums.att.com/t5/System-Installation/MoCA-Test-failure-activating-RVU-TVs-using-Ethernet-solved/td-p/4701433).So, does that mean you can just attach the end unit to the TV and then remove it? Or does the whole DECA system have to be active. (Which is a bit of a problem for us as I don't think we have a free tuner available on the SWM to connect the original unit to.)

I'm also still slightly confused about how they hook directly to the TV ... I mean, I understand how the DECA attaches to the receiver, but does it just plug into the TV's Ethernet port? And will it give Internet to the TV if used that way?

I'm deeply confused about why DirecTV would make it so hard to activate a DirecTV-ready TV and charge us extra every month.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You need one of these to connect to a rg6 cable and plug the Cat5 jumper to the TV -to activate it (pass the test) you still need to call and have it added to your account for it to work. the Genie is a Server- the deca network runs over the RG6 cable connected to your Receivers (taking audio & video) traffice off of your home local network.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decausbkit

once you have completed setup and activated on your account -remove it and connect your home lan cable back to the TV.

I suggest you call and have a service appointment setup to get it going - ( the REASON for Hardship) is REVENUE they charge $7 a month per RVU tv same monthly charge as any additional receiver. If you or anyone could do it on your own -then D* would miss out on that $7


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

WestDC said:


> You need one of these to connect to a rg6 cable and plug the Cat5 jumper to the TV -to activate it (pass the test) you still need to call and have it added to your account for it to work. the Genie is a Server- the deca network runs over the RG6 cable connected to your Receivers (taking audio & video) traffice off of your home local network.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decausbkit
> 
> ...


Thanks. I knew I'd have to pay $7/month, and was never trying to get around that, my point was why they made you use the DECA, when you could easily just activate it yourself, call DirecTV and add it to your account. Easy for them, easy for me and saves DirecTV money on an unnecessary service call. I activate other boxes myself all the time -- well, whenever I add one -- not sure how this benefits DirecTV by being handled different.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this a 4k TV ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

susanandmark said:


> Thanks. I knew I'd have to pay $7/month, and was never trying to get around that, my point was why they made you use the DECA, when you could easily just activate it yourself, call DirecTV and add it to your account. Easy for them, easy for me and saves DirecTV money on an unnecessary service call. I activate other boxes myself all the time -- well, whenever I add one -- not sure how this benefits DirecTV by being handled different.


weather you use DECA or not, the activation process with DIRECTV doesn't change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Is this a 4k TV ?


Yes.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

peds48 said:


> weather you use DECA or not, the activation process with DIRECTV doesn't change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except my understanding -- and correct me if I'm wrong -- is that this can not be activated without DECA installed. Sorry if I'm being my confusion, not my intention.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

susanandmark said:


> Except my understanding -- and correct me if I'm wrong -- is that this can not be activated without DECA installed. Sorry if I'm being my confusion, not my intention.


well, don't exact know what you mean by "activation". Activation happens in two places, at your end and at DIRECTV's end. At your end, you may need a DECA temporarily to pass the DECA test, after that point you can connect with Ethernet. At DIRECTV end either way has no relevance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> well, don't exact know what you mean by "activation". Activation happens in two places, at your end and at DIRECTV's end. At your end, you may need a DECA temporarily to pass the DECA test, after that point you can connect with Ethernet. At DIRECTV end either way has no relevance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Question: Will the RVU receive the 4k signal thru the Ethernet ? For some reason I thought I read that the only way to get 4k signal was to have an HR54 and use a C61 mini client at the 4k TV ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Question: Will the RVU receive the 4k signal thru the Ethernet ? For some reason I thought I read that the only way to get 4k signal was to have an HR54 and use a C61 mini client at the 4k TV ?


yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

peds48 said:


> well, don't exact know what you mean by "activation". Activation happens in two places, at your end and at DIRECTV's end. At your end, you may need a DECA temporarily to pass the DECA test, after that point you can connect with Ethernet. At DIRECTV end either way has no relevance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, that makes more sense. I was talking about "activation" solely with DirecTV, registering the RVU as an additional receiver.

So, the DECA needs to be attached to the Ethernet port of the TV, correct? But if you don't have a head unit connected to your Router & SWM it won't get Internet ... Is that accurate? Does it require an "empty" tuner on your SWM in order to hook the head unit DECA to? Or does it work differently now? Our original DECA, which we removed, was a powered head unit that connected to our router AND the SWM and then small end units that connected to the receiver -- they looked like the B-band converters of old -- and were in between the wall coax and each receiver. We were having issues with our new Genie using them, so pulled them all. We have hardwired Ethernet behind each TV anyway, so hooked each receiver that way and have had no issues with Whole Home or any other function ... Until now.

Anyway, if it's just a temporary hookup, can I pull a tuner line from an HR unit to get it up and running with the DECA, and then just go back to Ethernet-only? (Therefore, not screwing up our perilous SWM set-up.)

Also, we do NOT have any minis, aka clients, but do have an HR54. Can we use RVU without one of those somewhere in mix?

And, yes, will we get 4k? As that's one of the impetus for activating RVU in the first place.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The good news is the DECA doesn't use a tuner. The bad news is you'll need a C61 mini to get 4K from your 54. Which basically negates the need for the DECA unless you want regular programming.

And you'll need a power supply for the DECA (it screws into the open coax) or a Broadband adapter - which is a DECA in a different package with a wall-wart power supply.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The good news is the DECA doesn't use a tuner. The bad news is you'll need a C61 mini to get 4K from your 54. Which basically negates the need for the DECA unless you want regular programming.
> 
> And you'll need a power supply for the DECA (it screws into the open coax) or a Broadband adapter - which is a DECA in a different package with a wall-wart power supply.


Thanks. Dumb that 4k TVs with RVU don't actually get 4K programming. Thanks for telling me though, that makes this all a lot easier. (In that, there's no need to do it.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> The good news is the DECA doesn't use a tuner. The bad news is you'll need a C61 mini to get 4K from your 54. Which basically negates the need for the DECA unless you want regular programming.
> 
> And you'll need a power supply for the DECA (it screws into the open coax) or a Broadband adapter - which is a DECA in a different package with a wall-wart power supply.


What do you mean that you won't get 4K programming using the RVU client and a HR54, I do.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> The good news is the DECA doesn't use a tuner. The bad news is you'll need a C61 mini to get 4K from your 54. Which basically negates the need for the DECA unless you want regular programming.
> 
> And you'll need a power supply for the DECA (it screws into the open coax) or a Broadband adapter - which is a DECA in a different package with a wall-wart power supply.


No, if you have a DirecTV 4K compatible RVU TV you don't need a C61.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

susanandmark said:


> Thanks. Dumb that 4k TVs with RVU don't actually get 4K programming. Thanks for telling me though, that makes this all a lot easier. (In that, there's no need to do it.)


They do get 4k. well some do, a few older ones don't. Depends on the model.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> They do get 4k. well some do, a few older ones don't. Depends on the model.


Mine are on brand new, 2016 model TVs. So, I guess I'm back to the these questions ...

So, the DECA needs to be attached to the Ethernet port of the TV, correct? But if you don't have a head unit connected to your Router & SWM it won't get Internet ... Is that accurate? Does it require an "empty" tuner on your SWM in order to hook the head unit DECA to? Or does it work differently now? Our original DECA, which we removed, was a powered head unit that connected to our router AND the SWM and then small end units that connected to the receiver -- they looked like the B-band converters of old -- and were in between the wall coax and each receiver. We were having issues with our new Genie using them, so pulled them all. We have hardwired Ethernet behind each TV anyway, so hooked each receiver that way and have had no issues with Whole Home or any other function ... Until now.

Anyway, if it's just a temporary hookup, can I pull a tuner line from an HR unit to get it up and running with the DECA, and then just go back to Ethernet-only? (Therefore, not screwing up our perilous SWM set-up.)

Also, we do NOT have any minis, aka clients, but do have an HR54. Can we use RVU without one of those somewhere in mix? By the way, we've held off on the 61 4k Mini because of the video and sound problems I've heard/read about.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

I just had two RVU 4k samsung TVs installed via RVU this last weekend.
A few thoughts:

- DirecTV requires an installer to activate these, you may have a hard time getting them activated by just calling in.

- The DECA connects to the TV's ethernet, and to the coax to your directv network (dish/genie/etc).
- The reason they use the DECA is to keep the DirecTV RVU traffic on their network and not your home network (for troubleshooting since home networks vary so widely).
- You can power the DECA using the USB port on the TV, it does add about 5 seconds to the RVU load time as the DECA shuts off when the TV is off (vs. using the AC Adapter)
- The DirecTV coax network should be connected to your router using another DECA. A proper install does not connect the Genie directly to the router.
- Connecting the Genie directly to the router will work, but is not what Directv expects of it's installers.
- The DECA does not take a tuner from your SWM, the broadband DECA (for connecting the network to the router) will use one port on your splitter, but is not a tuner.

You can pull all this and go back to ethernet only, but my question would be why... Keep the traffic isolated form your home network, not sure there is a downside to that.

You can use the RVU with only the HR54. My setup is only an HR54 and two RVU tvs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the correction, guys. I was basing my comment on 2 recent posts that 1 had a 4k TV but RVU was only HD and 2 that the only way to get 4k from the sats was a HR54 / C61 combo.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jcrandall said:


> I just had two RVU 4k samsung TVs installed via RVU this last weekend.
> A few thoughts:
> 
> - DirecTV requires an installer to activate these, you may have a hard time getting them activated by just calling in.
> ...


DirecTV does not require an installer to activate RVU client TVs. The problem is very few CSRs understand how to do it, so it may take a few calls to find one that knows how to do it, or to find one willing to look around and figure out how to do it.

The rest of the info here is very good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> DirecTV does not require an installer to activate RVU client TVs. The problem is very few CSRs understand how to do it, so it may take a few calls to find one that knows how to do it, or to find one willing to look around and figure out how to do it.
> 
> The rest of the info here is very good.


I always use the Access Card department for activations, usually a no-hassle call. That number is 877-887-7994. That's a direct number, no waiting as a rule.

I haven't used the ACD folks for anything recently and I'm not sure if the CSRs there are still as good as they were before the merger.

Rich


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

OK, got it. Bought an $11 all-in one DECA unit off of Amazon, that looks very different than the DECA system we used to have (this one is USB-powered, for one and listed as a "Gen3 DIRECTV Broadband DECA Unit"), plugged it into a sat cable and ethernet into TV and, boom, passed the MoCA test right away and directed to the "call DirecTV to activate" screen. Took all of five minutes.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## robertdnewman (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a 4K Samsung 2016 tv. I use the built in RVU, no c61. It gets 4K via Ethernet. Did not need deca to activate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

robertdnewman said:


> I have a 4K Samsung 2016 tv. I use the built in RVU, no c61. It gets 4K via Ethernet. Did not need deca to activate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How long has it been connected? And what else you have in your system?


----------



## robertdnewman (Mar 13, 2010)

I have an hr54-700 and one other c41-100 RVU. I've do have issues with the new 0xbf4 software on the hr54 causing network issues so for now I've had to switch off of the Samsung RVU back to an external c61k-700 RVU until they fix the software.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

